# Trade train



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers and me traded trains. 
I gave him a S train engine and tender and he traded these 3 HO engines for it.

Reckers I finally got around to testing the engines.
I set up an HO test track.


The old 4301 is in sorry shape. It lights but that's about it.
Good for parts, The shell is tore up inside where the weight mounts.











The 1776 runs fairly well, but doesn't move. Needs further investigation.











The Burlington runs good backwards, not so good forward. Needs further investigating too.









There you have it.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ed, 

Sorry about the poor equipment in the trade. Would you like for me to reimburse you, since you got junk out of the deal?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No.................................................................,

One mans junk is another mans treasure.


I couldn't use Casey anyway. I am glad I found a good home for it.

I bought something on E bay that I think you might like.
I will show you once I receive it.

You can't run it but you can display it. 
It's not a train but it is S gauge.

No more hints you would never guess anyway!:laugh:

May be when I get it I will just forward it to you.:thumbsup:
So you could take the picture of it when you decide what to do with it.

I will let you know what I decide.

Maybe I will just hold on to it to barter with you.:laugh:

It's not much but I think you would like it if you don't have one yet. But even if you do you could all ways use two of them.
Even your young lady could use it. 

Do I have you wondering what it is yet?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The 1776 has a stripped pinion gear more than likely. With parts from the IC unit's drive train, you should be able to get it running. I highly recommend a CD/ROM remotor like we've been doing in another forum. Sideframes will be easy enough to salvage from another unit and handrail kits are still out there as well.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> The 1776 has a stripped pinion gear more than likely. With parts from the IC unit's drive train, you should be able to get it running. I highly recommend a CD/ROM remotor like we've been doing in another forum. Sideframes will be easy enough to salvage from another unit and handrail kits are still out there as well.


Thank you Shay.

Hey what happened when you got the N scale .Org box car?
You said that you wouldn't get a tanker because of it.

I got 6 of them and had no problem, though they should have let me buy all 6 at once. They had a three limit at the time as they probably thought they would sell out quick.

They still have around a 100 of them.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Thank you Shay.
> 
> Hey what happened when you got the N scale .Org box car?
> You said that you wouldn't get a tanker because of it.
> ...


The cars are sweet...I only bought the two I have because I had the money at the time and I wanted to show my appreciation to Serg for forking over that kind of coin to make them for us. Special run cars are a risk money wise and I didn't want them to get the impression that I was going to follow up with any more cars. Out of all of my locomotives, only six cost me more than one of those cars...I pinch my hobby dollars _hard_...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> The cars are sweet...I only bought the two I have because I had the money at the time and I wanted to show my appreciation to Serg for forking over that kind of coin to make them for us. Special run cars are a risk money wise and I didn't want them to get the impression that I was going to follow up with any more cars. Out of all of my locomotives, only six cost me more than one of those cars...I pinch my hobby dollars _hard_...



Only 6 cost more? lol

OK now i see what you meant.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey, Big Ed!

The girlfriend had me busy all weekend, so I just got to read your post about Casey and the dead engine society. Thanks for being understanding; I had really hoped those puppies would work for you. As for the S scale surprise, I don't have a clue. *L* I'll just have to wait and see! In the meantime, I'll come up with a swap for you. Thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Hey, Big Ed!
> 
> The girlfriend had me busy all weekend, so I just got to read your post about Casey and the dead engine society. Thanks for being understanding; I had really hoped those puppies would work for you. As for the S scale surprise, I don't have a clue. *L* I'll just have to wait and see! In the meantime, I'll come up with a swap for you. Thanks!



No need to swap anything.

Look in the mail for a small envelope. 
I will send it tomorrow as I forgot all about it.
I was just cleaning my den a little and came across it.

Not much but I think you will like.


FOR THE KING OF S


EDIT...........................................,


s = S GAUGE:laugh:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

*Thanks Recker.*



big ed said:


> No need to swap anything.
> 
> Look in the mail for a small envelope.
> I will send it tomorrow as I forgot all about it.
> ...


Hey I told you no need to give me anything for the patch!
Look up top first line!



But thanks for the Burlington caboose reckers.

That one will go with the Burlington Diesel.

That caboose is from the early 70's possibly from the late 60's as is has the metal handrails. They went to all plastic handrails in the 70's.

Thanks again.:thumbsup:

Edit .................,
I didn't have time to add a picture right now.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

It had nothing to do with the patch, Ed. I just ran across the lil beggar and he hitched a ride home. If I didn't dump him off on you, I'd of had to feed him forever. Glad you liked it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> It had nothing to do with the patch, Ed. I just ran across the lil beggar and he hitched a ride home. If I didn't dump him off on you, I'd of had to feed him forever. Glad you liked it!



You could have kept him on a shelf and would just have had to pet him once and a while.:laugh:

Little guy's been sitting on my fireplace mantel since I got it and has made no trouble yet.

(but I don't think "she" saw it there yet.)


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Get an angel decal or sticker and put on it---she'll love it. Women adore anything with angels on them.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Get an angel decal or sticker and put on it---she'll love it. Women adore anything with angels on them.



Picture added.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Me and my _Big Mouth!:hah::dunno:_


I mentioned how good it looked on the shelf and she asked me to find any other spot for it. In a sweet way.


Oh well it's a good excuse to go in "my"basement, dungeon, cave,man room, bar,train room,modeling room,tinker room etc."

(I gave her a room for laundry!):laugh::thumbsup:

At least The Garage (2 car over sized with loft)
And the basement are mine.


So I brought my little caboose "down" and found it a spot with my custom one of a kind,fantastic,superb,it's the only.........with out any further delay is the................... "round of applause please or tomatoes and eggs if it pleases you"

**************


The only,






The one and only............Clyde Beatty Circus Train. 



Does anyone remember circus trains?









*********************

That will be making the trip to Burlington one day soon.
They are going to put it next to the historical round house they are preserving to display in their museum.

Though the circus train has been put to rest *vvv* for a while,,, one day she will roll down the rail again.

*(and some seem to have found a storage box , I got more somewhere)











NOW .....BACK TO DOWN TO THE DARK DEEP CONFINES OF MY LAYOUT
Later


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

He looks mighty good there, Ed...like a kid eating peanuts at the circus!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

big ed said:


> Me and my _Big Mouth!:hah::dunno:_
> 
> 
> I mentioned how good it looked on the shelf and she asked me to find any other spot for it. In a sweet way.
> ...


That is one big wall


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess no one remembers the circus coming to town.


----------



## SFC Diesel (Feb 5, 2010)

big ed said:


> I guess no one remembers the circus coming to town.


Whats a Circus?:dunno:

haha j/k just trying to make you feel old. Never saw a circus train through


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Around here, the only circus is the Shriners Circus. As near as I can tell, they travel by semi. I've nver seen a circus train.


----------

